# mp3 player only plays 10 seconds of track then skips



## darkness337

hi i have a IITRONICS mp3 player and my mp3 player only plays 10 seconds of a song then skips to teh next file? how do i fix this??? please help


----------



## Cellus

There seems to be many issues with Iitronics MP3 Players. Did your MP3 Player come with a disc? Try completely deleting the contents of the player and updating the firmware using the disc that came with the player. See if this helps.


----------



## xsg1x

I actually experienced this problem once during the summer with my Ipod Mini. It probably won't work for you, but I completely recharged mine before it worked again. That's the exact same problem I had though.


----------



## 8210GUY

No idea about that player personally, but in my experience with such a problem it is because the player is set to play the intros only, go into the settings and make sure yours isn't set like this, the following is from the makers site and suggests the same fault\resolution, hope it helps.


> This is probably because the player is set to "Intro mode" allowing your player to only play the first 4 seconds of the track. Solution: Shortly press the Menu button on your player and set the playmode to "Normal".


----------

